# New (to Me)21rs



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I just returned from my 1st trip in my outback and had to send a thanks to everyone that has posted on this site...A local dealer told me about outbackers.com a month or so ago as I was looking into travel trailers. Since then the site has answered questions for me on every possible topic.

We decided on the 21RS based on TV and family size (and lots of input from former posts). I actually found one in the paper that had been used twice and was right here in town. After our 1st quick trip I can tell that we will be very pleased with it. My wild 3 year old LOVES the bunks and my wife is happy with it also (most importantly







)

Thanks again!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, TIDEFAN!* action 
Glad you found us!









It's great to hear your maiden voyage in the Outback went so well. I'm sure you will get years of enjoyment from it!

Again, welcome to the family, and don't be a stranger!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool!! another 21rs, we love ours and our yukon (same as your tahoe) does a good job, we've towed well over 10k miles with it at this point.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome tidefan! Glad to hear you took the plunge AND enjoyed your maiden voyage.



tidefan said:


> Since then the site has answered questions for me on every possible topic.
> [snapback]69514[/snapback]​


No doubt you'll find answers to questions you didn't even know you had....in fact, to topics you didn't even know existed. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Oooh, I get all mushy inside -- your story is just like ours. We had decided on an Outback (21rs), planned on looking for a couple months but accidentally found one in the newspaper that had only been used a couple times and after looking it over for an hour, bought it on the spot. The seller told my DH, "Your DW knows more about Outbacks than anyone I know!"

That's because of this GREAT SITE!! I knew all the questions to ask and how to check all the onboard equipment.

We LOVE it. Used it several times this past summer and we're still glowing about our great purchase.

Welcome to Outbackers! And enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tidefan,

Congrats on your recent purchase! Welcome to the club!

You'll enjoy this year much better than last. Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the Outback and welcome to the site. I hope you enjoy your Outback as much as we enjoy ours.

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tidefan,

Welcome to Outbackers. I enjoyed hearing about your 21RS and how much your wild 3 year old







likes his new trailer. Good stuff.

We might have bought the 21RS ourselves. I liked that unit a lot, but the DW wanted a bigger one.

Have fun....I know you will.

Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers and best of luck with the new rig. Your family will enjoy more each time you use it.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

tidefan,

Congrads on your new Outback and good maiden voyage, and welcome to the club. I know you will have some great times with your 21RS.









C'mon down and join us at the Southeastern Spring and Summer Rallies next year. The spring rally is just right down the road from you at Logan's Landing. Check out the forum on rallies for all the info. sunny

Again welcome aboard.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, TideFan! And congrats on a successful maiden voyage. We are glad you officially joined us! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome tidefan to the Outback family
Glad to hear that your first trip out went well
You couldn't have picked a better place to come to
Lots of info and plenty of great &helpful people here.

Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tidefan,

Welcome to our great site! sunny Glad to hear you found just what you were looking for and it was near you. As you can tell from your first trip, you can count on many, many more enjoyable trips. Post often, and take some pics. Happy Camping!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tidefan

welcome aboard action & congrats on your new (used) outback









darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME! (is that Tide as in NASCAR?)


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

A warm welcome to you Tidefan. May you have many happy days and nights in your Outback. sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> WELCOME! (is that Tide as in NASCAR?)
> [snapback]69804[/snapback]​


Sorry for the delayed reply. It is for the University of Alabama Crimson Tide. I was in Dallas at the Cotton Bowl watching them play Texas Tech and am just now checking back in...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I was in Dallas at the Cotton Bowl watching them play Texas Tech

Bet you didn't waste any time getting out of Dallas did you?







Probably wasn't the best place for a Tide fan to be yesterday afternoon!!







Hope you enjoyed the game. It was great on TV.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Yet another southeast Outbacker!!

Welcome!

Enjoy that new lodge and come rally with us!

Post often!


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

action Welcome tidefan,

Enjoy the camper and hope to see you down the road.
Another Tide Fan and fellow Alabamian
Ben


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on adopting a gently used Outback! Also sounds like the dealer you spoke with at first was good too... recommending outbackers.com! Hope to see you around the boards!

As for Tide... well I prefer All but that's another story.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

BenandTina said:


> action Welcome tidefan,
> 
> Enjoy the camper and hope to see you down the road.
> Another Tide Fan and fellow Alabamian
> ...


Thanks for the message. We just moved up here from B'ham (Pelham) last year. We're going down to Oak Mtn. if we have a warm weekend soon. I want to make a couple of close trips before hitting the open road







........

Roll Tide!


----------

